# Pusher rubber



## bsrservices1 (Oct 15, 2013)

looking to get a new rubber for my 12ft pro tech. Who sells the good stuff? The last one i got wasnt very good.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ProTech 

Their prices are competitive again and it's good quality.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Im not sure if the rubber from zm pushers will fit the bolt pattern on the protech, if they will, their rubber holds up very well.


----------



## Protech Inc. (Nov 19, 2009)

This video does a good job of detailing what you should look for in a rubber cutting edge:

YnJM6nvfumU[/MEDIA]]


----------



## bsrservices1 (Oct 15, 2013)

Still looking to order a new edge.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bsrservices1 said:


> Still looking to order a new edge.


^^^^^


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

And?


----------



## bsrservices1 (Oct 15, 2013)

Havent found any aftermarket companies yet. Protech tries to send me to a dealer 300 miles away. I just want to have one shipped to my shop.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The dealer won't ship it to you?


----------



## bsrservices1 (Oct 15, 2013)

No. I tried two different ones. About ready to go down the road and buy a new boss.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

bsrservices1 said:


> No. I tried two different ones. About ready to go down the road and buy a new boss.


ProTech???

How aboot a friendly nudge from you guys telling your dealers get their thumbs oot and help a customer oot?

Try Ebling and Sons....616-532-8400, I can't guarantee it, but I'd bet they'd be willing to ship you one. Ask for Wade or Bryan.


----------



## bsrservices1 (Oct 15, 2013)

Ive tried plowrubber.com also but they dont return emails, or when i get the chance to call there closed.


----------



## Bryan Henion (Jun 11, 2016)

Ebling would be more than happy to send you Protech rubber. We typically have every size in stock. Lots of our customers retro fit it to non Protech pushers because they have figured out it's the best rubber out there. Call us at 616-532-8400


----------



## Protech Inc. (Nov 19, 2009)

bsrservices1 said:


> Ive tried plowrubber.com also but they dont return emails, or when i get the chance to call there closed.


Sorry to hear about this situation and that we didn't see this sooner. Where are you located? If you aren't in a distributor territory and there isn't a dealer within 50 miles we would typically deal with you direct.


----------

